# Phone scam - got me this time



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You know the usual phone scam, the one that someone called you, either ask you to press a number or fishing for information, it is not this one.

This is a new one to me and I admitted I fell for it.

So here it goes...

I called an Airline today booking a ticket. I made this call many times to this airline and I know its message inside out. When this airline is busy or sometimes it has difficulty, it will ask you to dial another number 1-800 number when you are using a house phone. Today, I was using a cell phone. As usual, it gave me its pre-recording and ask me to dial a #-number as I am using my cell phone instead of my house phone. Without even a second thought, I hang up and dial the #-number. Then a recording comes up and said there will be a charge on this call. I hanged up right away.

As I was checking the number, it turns out when I called the airline's 1800 number, I mis-dialed it with 1 wrong number. I called my cell phone carrier and they confirm that this is a known scam. Scammer will setup multiple number of the common 1-800 number with 1 different number rather it is at the end or the middle, and it will have very very similar recording as the company you intended to dial so it will keep you on the phone.

remember, you are the one who is dialing the number in the first place so you would not think it is a wrong number otherwise you would not dial it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Charles and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gosh, it is scam everywhere. I had credit card scam call and government tax call. When they start asking for info right away I know it is a scam.


----------



## krisella (Apr 14, 2015)

Good thing you brought this up! This happened to me several times, too. I only found out about it when I get my phone bill and there's no way to dispute the charge. But yeah, everyone should be careful.


----------



## krisella (Apr 14, 2015)

By the way, I got the phone numbers I dialed by mistake from my phone bill and shared them at Callercenter.com. I urge everyone to check them out and be aware. Or better yet, add the numbers on your blacklist.


----------

